# ATO: Take advantage of small business concessions



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

*Take advantage of small business concessions*










*11 June 2019*

Prepare for the end of financial year by making use of these small business tax concessions:

*Instant asset write-off*

Business assets purchased before 30 June may be able to be claimed as a full deduction in your 2019 tax return. The asset must have cost less than the threshold that applied when it was first installed and ready for use.

*Prepaid expenses*

Expenses such as rent, registration fees and insurance paid before 30 June that end in the next financial year can be claimed as a deduction in this year's tax return.

...

Remember, registered tax agents and BAS agents can help you with your tax.

*Find out about:*

Concessions at a glance
Instant asset write-off thresholds
...
(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...of-small-business-concessions/?sbnews20190619)


----------

